

Hacker WatrCoolr (9 Tweaked Feeds, Keyboard Nav) - epi0Bauqu
http://hacker.watrcoolr.us/

======
epi0Bauqu
After encouraging feedback from HN
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=188145>) and proggit
(<http://reddit.com/r/programming/info/6j9dt/comments/>), I created Hacker
WatrCoolr, which is a hacker oriented version of the original WatrCoolr
(<http://watrcoolr.us>).

What does that mean? A lot of little tweaks to make the site more useful to
hackers. And one big change: the general interest feeds are replaced with
hacker interest feeds on Hacker WatrCoolr. Here are the current ones:

\--Hacker News of course (stories that reach the top)

\--Techmeme (stories that reach the top)

\--RSSmeme, English 12 hours (stories that reach the top)

\--reddit, programming (stories that reach the top)

\--Digg popular: software, programming, design, tech news & gadgets,
aggregated

\--Slashdot: developers, books, ask, bsd & it, aggregated

\--Yahoo! Technology News Most Emailed (stories that reach the top)

\--del.icio.us popular: programming, webdesign, startups, design, tools,
software, web2.0, css, reference & development, aggregated

\--ReadBurner (stories that reach the top)

(And no xkcd.)

These feeds are subject to change based on their continued usefulness and your
feedback. I've been tweaking them for a week or so (as you may guess from
reading them).

~~~
jamesbritt
Is there an RSS feed for the site?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/HackerWatrCoolr>

------
dmose
The concept is cool but there still needs to be a point of reference. List the
items under the main feed but perhaps lower their opacity. The user needs a
feeling of progression, right now you get lost quite easily.

My 2 cents

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I don't quite follow. What do you mean by _items under the main feed_?

The idea here is one has this as their home page, or jumps on it frequently.
The latest story shows automatically. Occasionally, one might go back to to
the other feeds (or down in one of the feeds).

